
Show HN: Slack + Discourse + StackOverflow = EffectiveDiscussions - KajMagnus
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve combined features from Slack (chat software), Discourse (forum software) and StackOverflow (question-answers) into a single piece of software, EffectiveDiscussions.<p>EffectiveDiscussions solves some problems here at HN that annoy me, and you too I would think:<p>1) When you return to a topic, how do you find the comments added while you were away?<p>2) It&#x27;s hard to find the <i>parent</i> comment, if it&#x27;s far away. Then, once you&#x27;ve found it, it&#x27;s hard to find the comment you were reading before, somewhere far away downwards.<p>3) Downvote because disagree or not?<p>Solutions &amp; demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.effectivediscussions.org&#x2F;for&#x2F;hacker-news<p>Feedback&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;questions are welcome. It&#x27;s open source.<p>Regards,
KajMagnus
======
nadermx
Looks a bit rough on mobile. But like the idea

~~~
KajMagnus
Ok, thanks for the feedback. Can I ask, what's the mobile phone screen size?
in pixels? What mobile phone? (Android/iPhone/...)

